# Questions about Stanwell Mojo



## JHolly (May 11, 2010)

Guys,

Forgive me of my ignorance, I am looking, reading and learning from all of your posts here. I have searched for the answers to some of my questions on this pipe, but I haven't seen much information about it.

I am wondering what you can tell me about the Stanwell Mojo pipe?

It has a "rubberized" finish that I find attractive for a camping, hunting, general outdoors type of pipe. I can not find out any more of the material it is made from, nor can I find any source for it other than pipesandcigars.com.

Any info would be appreciated!!!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

My guess is that it is simply a rubberized paint coating, similar to what you'd find on cell phones to make it "grippy". If this is the case, it will be a very thin application and not something that will take heat very well so you should be careful when lighting.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

There are several people retailing the pipes (including cupajoes) and they all offer identical descriptive copy. The big point seems to be the whippy case it comes in. I don't know anyone as yet who has popped $180+ for a rubber-coated pipe. It looks cool. It probably feels nice in the hand. It may even be dishwasher-safe.

Be the first! Buy! Smoke! 

Report back to the Mothership.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

Stanwell Pipes

The general description of the company pipe is "Grecian and Corsician Briar"...I guess that means the whole line?

Don't know. I've never smoked a stanwell, but I'm brand new. The price suggests it's probably a decent pipe...but who knows.

rubberizarion...huh. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

You'd be better off buying a Stanwell Colonial or Legend or Golden Danish for half the price -- and if it gets a little roughed up, who cares -- it will still look miles better than a rubber-coated briar. I can't imagine Stanwell has had much success with that line; it covers up everything good about briar with a lot of ugly for a lot of $, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

WTF? It'd be a cold day in Hell that I'd pay that much for a Stanwell,....... let alone one that had been dipped in something because the grain wasn't good enough to market as an $80 pipe.


----------



## JHolly (May 11, 2010)

I guess I was more concerned about the durability of the edges of the bowl, as well as if the inside of the bowl was coated. I like the looks of the pipe, but I think I could do the same thing with a much cheaper pipe and a trip to a hardware store.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

JHolly said:


> I guess I was more concerned about the durability of the edges of the bowl, as well as if the inside of the bowl was coated. I like the looks of the pipe, but I think I could do the same thing with a much cheaper pipe and a trip to a hardware store.


 That's what they make cobs for. I have a bunch and when I invariable lose track of them I get another. Just finally lost one I really like too :sniff: but it's $4 for a new one so I don't care too much and I'll use it for everything.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

> I guess I was more concerned about the durability of the edges of the bowl, as well as if the inside of the bowl was coated. I like the looks of the pipe, but I think I could do the same thing with a much cheaper pipe and a trip to a hardware store.


If it is what I believe it to be, it is a spray-on paint, not a rubber dip. Not that difficult or expensive in an industrial application, but probably difficult to coat a pipe evenly (still not worth it IMHO).

The inside of the bowl wouldn't be coated. The rubber would burn and I'd wonder what sort of 'ghosting' it'd do to tobacco and your lungs...

The more I think about it, the more I wonder "why?" That rubber-coat would prevent the briar from being able to breathe after absorbing moisture.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

CWL said:


> If it is what I believe it to be, it is a spray-on paint, not a rubber dip. Not that difficult or expensive in an industrial application, but probably difficult to coat a pipe evenly (still not worth it IMHO).
> 
> The inside of the bowl wouldn't be coated. The rubber would burn and I'd wonder what sort of 'ghosting' it'd do to tobacco and your lungs...
> 
> *The more I think about it, the more I wonder "why?"* That rubber-coat would prevent the briar from being able to breathe after absorbing moisture.


Attempting to boost income and cut expense, just like their move from Daneland


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

A danish site describes the coating as rubber/tefal. I don't know what tefal is though (it's a brand who make non-stick stuff)(teflon coloured rubber??).


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

"Tefal" is the company that invented the process of applying teflon non-stick surface to cookware.

If there is tefal in it, that may provide heat resistance to this coating.

I still don't think that it will "breathe" like natural briar.


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

Looks like it's good on a space voyage though! :usa2:
I think it looks cool and I'm not a big fan in funky colours on pipes. 
I hear you on the breathing and how it possible will wear of.
I guess if those two is a problem it can be sanded.
Camping in rain could it be an advantage???:rain:


----------

